# Arcam AVR600 feeded with Dune BD Prime having difficulties with HDMI Audio



## jesk (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello,

what could be the reason that a Arcam AVR600 wont play Audio over HDMI?
I tried bitstream and PCM, changed HDMI interface between DVD and PVR, configured audio input to HDMI in AVR600 menu of course, checked firmware (having 2.4), but without success.

Video over HDMI works fine, just no audio. I tried playing Blu-Ray, DVD, CD, MP3 and FLAC nothing works but video.

When configuring the audio source for the HDMI video to a SPDIF/Toslink interface it works.

The HDMI audio from the player is working. I tested it with connecting the player directly to my Panasonic TV without any problems. So it must be something in the Arcam or at least between the Arcam and the Dune.

Whats quite interesing is that this AVR600 is my second one, because I changed it against a new one, because the old one had the same problem and even some more (network interface wasnt working). I get a pre-exchange so its definitely not the same AVR.. 

Please help, I'am really dejected...

cheers,
Chris


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hello Chris and welcome to the Home Theatre Shack :T

Are you sure that you have set the BD player to Bitstream over HDMI and HDMI in the AVR600 menu? there is NO reason why it should not work, the only other option is to get your dealer who you bought the Arcam from to help.

I presume other HDMI sources work fine?

I have 2 BD players connected on my AV888 and previously when I had the 600 and they always worked fine over HDMI.


----------



## jesk (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes absolutely, I checked all setings dozens of times, even tried to configure things which made no sense. 
When the player is running and I switch the cable from the AVR to my TV, the TV starts to play sound... Whats so strange is that its the second AVR600. Two times a system with the same error?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Very Strange :scratch:

Let's get this straight are we talking about a player or Just Dune the movie, because after re-reading your title I'm not sure?

I know of some people having handshake issues but switching back and forth usually solves the problem, but never NO audio at all.


----------



## jesk (Jun 22, 2010)

No its not the movie, its the Dune BD Prime 3.0 Player, which worked well with my old Rotel RSX 1560.
Handshake issues just affecting audio would make me wondering, yeah.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Ok, so make sure the firmware on the player is up to date as it may well be a bug with that particular player which is stopping audio over HDMI from working, have you emailed Arcam or you dealership as they really need to step in and help, I am using an Oppo and Sony with NO problems what so ever.

The AVR600 is an amazing sounding receiver and it would be a shame to give up just because of this player, there has to be a solution :rolleyesno:


----------



## jesk (Jun 22, 2010)

All components are up to date in terms of firmware/software. Arcam isn't involved yet, only my dealer knows about the last problem of my AVR600. When contacting him tomorrow again, i think he will be very surprised and suspicious too. Its really a drama, because i had two Rotel RSX 1560 before which had various problems too and therefor I decided to go with Arcam. But seemingly Arcam continues to make me very unhappy.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Have you tried all the different HDMI inputs to check as well?

Software version 2.4 on the Arcam has been very stable and addressed the last few issues although there will be a v2.5 to fix a video problem that some get but that is about it, I have never heard of that make of BD player but seeing that the audio is embedded in the Video signal this is a very strange issue indeed.

Let your dealer sort this problem as it is there duty to, and like I said it would be a shame to miss out on what is probably the best sounding receiver on the market today.


----------



## jesk (Jun 22, 2010)

I tried two or three inputs, but I will try now all others too to make sure this is not a HDMI interface issue.
Will let you know in few minutes...


----------



## jesk (Jun 22, 2010)

Apart from the DVD and the PVR interface I checked now also AV and VCR without success... :-(


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Ask your dealer to lend you another BD player to test it out and see if it works, failing that they need to contact Arcam to resolve the issue, but I do think it is your Dune player rather than the Arcam causing the problems 

You could try a factory reset by going into the engineering menu which is accessed by holding down the menu button on the front of the unit, and also do the same with your BD player to see if that helps.


----------



## jesk (Jun 22, 2010)

Will try to reset both in few minutes...

Actually there is another problem arrising. It seems that the Arcam is getting to hot. Its running fine for say 2 hours, but then no input device audio is working any more over any interface type. I have to power off the Arcam for half an hour and then it starts to work again. Rotel and Arcam is now an my big Avoid-list.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

jesk said:


> Actually there is another problem arrising. It seems that the Arcam is getting to hot. Its running fine for say 2 hours, but then no input device audio is working any more over any interface type. I have to power off the Arcam for half an hour and then it starts to work again. Rotel and Arcam is now an my big Avoid-list.


You certainly have not been to lucky with kit so far have you, I hope you get it sorted


----------



## jesk (Jun 22, 2010)

Another disappointing thing I discovered today is that the AVR600 only support up to 48Khz in its network streaming client. Look at the output of the uPnP discovery:










Also quite interesting that the modelname is set to "testunit1". Cool a 4500 Euro testunit. Thank you Arcam!


Faith no more... addle:


----------

